# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Producción energía eléctrica de origen termosolar en España

## Jonasino

> PRODUCCIÓN TERMOSOLAR MENSUAL (GWh)
> 
> Como puede observarse en el siguiente gráfico la producción termosolar ha ido aumentando en los últimos años a medida que ha aumentado el parque generador y conforme se ha mejorado en la operación de las centrales.






Fuente: http://www.protermosolar.com/honorif...tor-en-cifras/

----------

Asteriom (03-abr-2016),F. Lázaro (06-abr-2016),HUESITO (03-abr-2016),Los terrines (03-abr-2016),perdiguera (03-abr-2016)

----------

